# Fresh water tank drain



## bigdave720 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi.  I'm new here and to the world of rving as well.  Just bought a 2001 Fleetwood Wilderness 315G. I'm sanitizing the water system and can't for the life of me find the fresh waste drain. There's a metal plumbing pipe coming from underneath where the tank is (assuming location is under where the gravity fill is) with a cap on the end of it. It also has a female head where you can connect a hose to it but I can't find a valve anywhere. Help! Please!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 7, 2014)

Difficult to give a specific answer since there are so many variations. Look for a valve that controls a hose or fitting that goes down and out. All of our RV's actually had a visible plastic shut-off valve under the rig at the fresh water tank. Our Alpenlite, however, simply has a pull valve (similar to the tank dump valves) right next to the entry stairs.


----------

